# 2016 mAXIMA hd raDIO



## tconstan (Apr 9, 2016)

Just got my 2016 SV a week ago and love it. I've read thru the manuals and am puzzled as to how one accesses the sub stations on the HD radio. I had a 2014 Kia Cadenza with HD radio and access to the sub stations was pretty straight forward. On the Max, I cannot figure it out. Any suggestions? :|


----------

